# help me choose a fertilizer before she starves to death.



## homegrown998 (May 24, 2008)

she is 40 days old only fed one time in vedge i gave it a water soluble 20-20-20. i just switched to 2700k cfls but have not went on 12/12 yet i think its needs some food cause the first set of fan leaves are dying, turning yellow i need some good flowering nutes   how is the shultz bloom plus with micro. 10-54-10? or would the liquid 5-30-5 be better or if this isnt any good what could i get from lowes or home depot?


----------



## snuggles (May 24, 2008)

I never used those so I can't say. What I can say is they like lots of P-K and little N during the flower stage. I think both those two might be a bit out of whack but what do I know. I think both 54-10 and 30-5 are a bit too unbalanced IMO. Also high levels of phosphrous are needed but if it's too high you lock out other essential nutes in hydro. I' assuming it's not hydro though. But like I said I never used either so I can't give advice on them. Here are some NPK numbers for you to see what most of us may use for flowering, the basic feed first
Botanicare Pro Blend 2-4-5
Tiger Bloom® Liquid Plant Food (2-8-4)
GH Bloom 0-5-4 three part so they do add some other nutrients
floranova 4-8-7

Also a balanced fert. might be better IMO like the 20-20-20 but it would be better to have less N. And there is no sin in dosing them with the 20-20-20 for now, you want to be OK on nitrogen when you atrt flower. Most plant foods have a transition week and the 20-20-20 is pretty close to what the transition week calls for. I amnot familiar with the nutes at the Lowes or HD but do they have maybe a 5-10-5?


----------



## homegrown998 (May 24, 2008)

i dont have a hydro shop by here, and i cant order anything online so i really need to pick something up at lowes or home depot. Do they have anything that will grow some buds?


----------



## snuggles (May 24, 2008)

I would hope so, I would find some 5-10-5 some thing a bit more geared towards flower. I would dose it with the 20-20-20 stuff one more time before flowering if you think you need nitrogen. Then you should have a bit more time to decide.

I'm sorry I can't help you anymore, someone should be by soon. I really don't know what HD or Lowe's has but look at the numbers on my first post and try and get close...also if you have to go that route go water soluable and not slow release. Sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## Hugeslinky67 (May 24, 2008)

I use the Shultz 10-15-10 and some bloom burst and has done fine for me i have one big girl with a cola larger than a soda can....And she's only 3 1/2 weeks flowering and i picked mine up at Lowes if that helps any....good luck


----------



## littlenode (May 24, 2008)

hey homegrown..my first few grows I used only general fert. products, like from Home Depot...Peters..Schultz...etc..and they worked...BUT be very careful, they are quite hot..or potent..I NEVER used more then 1/4 strength, and never had any burns.  I've since switched to FoxFarms products, and after 2 grows, the results are pretty astonishing. What snugs said about low N in flower is right...you want that girl producing bud, not new vegetation...higher P and K is what you want....good luck


----------



## Firepower (May 24, 2008)

I just posted this on another thread by Snuggles, i use SCHULTZ African Violet Plus with ratios 8-14-9, that should definitely help u out for the time being, they sell it at Lowes and Home Depot. good luck  :aok:


----------



## JohninWI (May 24, 2008)

another "trick" I have come to really like is to mix some bone-meal in the soil when I tranplant into 3 gallon bags for flowering.  It is a nice, gentle high-P food. 

I use blood meal (high N) for the initial vegging, and the bone meal for the flowering.  And fish emulsion from Slave Mart at 1/4 strength periodically.  I'm no expert or pro, but it's been working well on a ton of flowering plants of all kinds.  Hoping that it's going to work on my first ever indoor grow.


----------



## homegrown998 (May 25, 2008)

so you think i should transplant into a 3 gallon pot and add some bone meal to the pro-mix? then should i trim the dead leaves, there pretty mutch all yellow anyway and whats the best way to go about doing that without stressin the plant to mutch?


----------



## JohninWI (May 25, 2008)

remember-I'm NOT an expert grower.  But that is exactly how I plan to do it.  It is how I've grown a lot of other flowering plants (orchids and other things) and I have a lot of faith in bone meal as a source of P for flowering.  It's gentle and time relased.  You could probably suppliment it with liquid fertilizer (very weak solution) if you think you need to hop up the concentration.

Someone else will probably chime in, but for flowering,  Ithink you would want light and air penetrating your plants.  You probably want that more than you need yellowing/dying fan leaves.  I'd go easy on it--keep what you can, but if they are done, why bother keeping them?

My thoughts.  Please keep me posted on your results


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> so you think i should transplant into a 3 gallon pot and add some bone meal to the pro-mix? then should i trim the dead leaves, there pretty mutch all yellow anyway and whats the best way to go about doing that without stressin the plant to mutch?


 
I do not know your status or situation OR where you stay but that is beside the point. Here is MY advice to you. Save up $70 or so. Put it in your account and get your self a water farm from Atlantis Hydroponics. YOU MUST USE THE WATER FARM TO GROW CHERRY TOMATOES!!!  But yeah. You get 3 month supply of food, instructions on how to feed, and everything you really need. 

I would spend so much money at Home Depot or Lowes and I thought I was getting good stuff but now I am much smarter. BEST WAY TO GO, I PROMISE YOU. 

Here is a link to see a pic of my what my water farm looks like. Its at the bottom of the page. READ everything my plant has been through. I didn't think she was gonna make it but look at her now...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=252351&posted=1#post252351

Anyways I hope it helps man. Thats what I would do if there was no hydro store around. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## homegrown998 (May 25, 2008)

ya your cherrys are lookin good now. looks like that waterfarm is decent for the price. if i got two of those could i run them off one pump? or would it be better to keep them seperate?


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> ya your cherrys are lookin good now. looks like that waterfarm is decent for the price. if i got two of those could i run them off one pump? or would it be better to keep them seperate?



The pump is included with the water farm but I'm sure if you got a plastic Y hose connector you could run both with one pump but I dont see why you would. You will also need a timer. 

Pump is on for about 15-30 minutes and off for about an hour. 

BEST $70 I've ever spent.


----------



## homegrown998 (May 25, 2008)

i found this at home depot http://www.terracycle.net/tomato.htm/
what do you think? im still lookin


----------



## homegrown998 (May 25, 2008)

pothead said:
			
		

> The pump is included with the water farm but I'm sure if you got a plastic Y hose connector you could run both with one pump but I dont see why you would. You will also need a timer.
> 
> Pump is on for about 15-30 minutes and off for about an hour.
> 
> BEST $70 I've ever spent.






i was just thinking that i dont have room for a bunch of hoses and pumps, but im thinking about trying one plant in a scrog since you can grow your plant as big as you want with the waterfarm.


----------

